# BAGHDAD | Baghdad Rayhan Hotel by Rotana | 120m | 32 fl | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

endar said:


> ^^
> super awesome, i can see "giganic" structure, too bad its still on hold.
> wish i could go there someday
> kay:


agree with you.
and Welcome to Baghdad.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Baghdad Shopping Mall
LAND AREA: 19500 m2
CONSTRUCTION AREA: 60000 m2



















Inside the hotel:
CONSTRUCTION AREA: 18500 m2














































Restaurant, up 88 meters


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

by : Murat Oztas


----------



## Enthusiast Finn (Dec 4, 2012)

Love for the city of Shaikh Abdul Qadir Jeelani


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks good. It's about time a city the size of Baghdad gets some modern towers in it's skyline. I hope we will see more Baghdad projects get going soon.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

simple, but really pretty


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank a lot guys for your lovely comments.


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

carry on .....project is nice.....how many new skyscraper in city of Baghdad.....


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

firoz bharmal said:


> carry on .....project is nice.....how many new skyscraper in city of Baghdad.....


1- Baghdad Tower | 205 m | Com










2- Al-Rahman Mosque | 198m | ON_HOLD











3- Iraq Gate twin Tower | 2 × 42 fl | + 160 m | App










4- Central Bank Of Iraq | 37 fl | + 150 m | App



















5- Iraqi Media Network (New Building) | 19 fl | 118m | App










6- Baghdad Hotel | 30 fl | 105m | U/C










7- Ishtar Hotel | 20 fl | 88 m | Com










8- Baghdad island tower | 62m | Com


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Super updates.........dude.....carry on.....!


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

firoz bharmal said:


> Super updates.........dude.....carry on.....!


Thanks a lot  .


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow! I didn't think they were about to build such a high building in Baghdad anytime soon


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Perseus26 said:


> Wow! I didn't think they were about to build such a high building in Baghdad anytime soon


And next month , construction start in first skyscraper in baghdad ( 43 fl ) near baghdad hotel 

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm guessing things are changing in Baghdad... good to know kay:


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

concrete casting for the hotel foundations .‏

25.1.2013


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

The tower


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Parking


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*
https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects
*​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*

https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects
*


​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*



By : Mustafa Khalid Ahmed












*​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*
https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects
*


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*













































https://www.facebook.com/BaghdadProjects​*


----------

